# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Cruising around South America

## Cliff

We decided to spend our winter on the Ocean which included two quick stops in St Barts - the first on New Years Eve on the Seabourn Quest and the other on the Regent Mariner on March 20th.  We were surprised that on both visits the Island seemed quieter than when we are there each year in November!  Here is a link to my blog and photos:  
http://cliffphotos.com/RegentSouthAm...nuary2013.html

----------

